# Most efficient gas stove?



## pcampbell (Oct 8, 2008)

Another question.. does anyone know what is the most fuel efficient natural gas stove available?


----------



## fueldude (Oct 10, 2008)

The Mantis. It is made by Empire Comfort Systems and is AFUE rated at 93%


----------



## Redox (Oct 11, 2008)

Wow; never seen that before.  It vents through PVC pipe and reevaporates the condensate into the room.  Any idea what that puppy costs??

Chris


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Oct 11, 2008)

http://www.homeclick.com/web/catalo...2334PV28-SV50-GP:H:Froogle&CAWELAID=168349668

$3,519.20 with free shipping!

Matt


----------



## fueldude (Oct 11, 2008)

To judge the Internet deals:

MSRP:

-Black $4575
-Chrome $4783
-Gold $4991

Weight is 154 pounds, and it does not require a hearth pad from what I have read.


----------

